# San Francisco becomes first US city to ban e-cigarettes



## M.Adhir (26/6/19)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/newsround/48772471

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/6/19)

So they’ve completely outlawed vaping to stop underage use, leaving cigarettes on the shelves. Why has no one outlawed cigarettes or booze to stop underage smoking and drinking?! This planet is fd

Reactions: Agree 14 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (26/6/19)

Thanks @M.Adhir 

I stand to be corrected, but one article I read online this morning seemed to suggest that this ban has not yet been passed - it still has to be signed in. Not sure about that and can't remember which article it was - but it was one of the top few that came up on the Google search for "vaping ban SanFrancisco"

Nevertheless, I agree with @BumbleBee 's sentiments above.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (26/6/19)

From the BBC:



> San Francisco's mayor, London Breed, has 10 days to sign off the legislation, but has indicated she will. The law would begin to be enforced seven months from that date, although there have been reports firms could mount a legal challenge.



What can one say, it's SanFran, the city whose representative Nancy Pelosi accuses Trump of not caring about the poor and destroying the country - even as SanFran sets new records for the number of homeless people in the city and the amount of human faeces found on city streets this year. There are reports that bubonic plague has started in the city, due to all the homeless people living in tent camps without proper sanitation. Somehow, I don't think health problems from vaping should be top of their priorities.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## zadiac (27/6/19)

Isn't the USA government supposed to be one of the "most intelligent" ones in the world? Passing a law like that points to "most stupid" I think.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/6/19)

zadiac said:


> Isn't the USA government supposed to be one of the "most intelligent" ones in the world? Passing a law like that points to "most stupid" I think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## cgs (27/6/19)

California is weird. Almost NOBODY smokes [cigarettes] there, and if you do, you have to do it kinda on the down-low.
People look at you like a freak there if they see you doing it. Well that's what I experienced. 

Vaping should have no place in the news while their food is being poisoned, homes taken away and medications marked up some 400%

Home loans sold in 2006/7 to people who couldn't afford (and they KNEW they couldn't and still sold insurance to investors on them), then foreclosed, kicked people out and homes taken back. 700 (odd) Billion paid out in bonuses to bankers who caused it.

Estimated U.S. military spending will be $950 billion - period October 1, 2019, through September 30, 2020
On wars that they create.

The vaping "problem" is not a problem, just a distraction.

Makes me wonder if Altria got 35% of JUUL to market to teens on purpose to create a big stink to 'crush the competition'.
$12 billion is nothing to these companies.

*Das Kapital.*



Santa Ana, Cali.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/19)

I try not to read these stories because they make me want to lose my mind... It is beyond me how something like this happens?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/6/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 170516












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

